# Tips on Catching Scamp?



## 20Inches

Looking for some advice on targeting Scamp. Line, hook size, rigging, technique and bait. My grandmother is on me about bringing her in some scamp!


----------



## skiff man99

Small pinfish on 2 drop rigs, look for structure in 180-220ft of water


----------



## 20Inches

Are they more concentrated in deeper water in that range?


----------



## reelthrill

As skiffman99 said, small pin fish are great bait for scamp in 180' of water. We will also use a heavy slip sinker and circle hook as well. Cigar minnows are also great baits for scamp.


----------



## grey ghost

reelthrill said:


> As skiffman99 said, small pin fish are great bait for scamp in 180' of water. We will also use a heavy slip sinker and circle hook as well. Cigar minnows are also great baits for scamp.


 Are you talking about a carolina rig where weight stops at swivel, or knocker rig where weight slips all the way down to hook?? thks


----------



## baldona523

What size pinfish when you say small? 3 inches? 5 inches? Thanks guys


----------



## fishn4fun

I like to fish natural bottom around the 200' mark pinfish work good my favorite way is with a 6-8 oz diamond jig just keep bouncing it on the bottom they will usually hit on the fall. You can catch them in shallower but your better fish will be 150' and deeper


----------



## hmsmithjr

The other weekend I was deep dropping in 450 feet and caught a stud scamp of about 15 pounds. I was really surprised to see them out that deep. Of course it was the only one I caught, and it was on the rig with a 55+ LB yellowedge. I don't have a good pic if the scamp but here is the Yellowedge, I am 6'2" and 200 Lbs for reference.
Maclin


----------



## eddiem84

hmsmithjr said:


> The other weekend I was deep dropping in 450 feet and caught a stud scamp of about 15 pounds. I was really surprised to see them out that deep. Of course it was the only one I caught, and it was on the rig with a 55+ LB yellowedge. I don't have a good pic if the scamp but here is the Yellowedge, I am 6'2" and 200 Lbs for reference.
> Maclin


Pretty sure the world record is 46 lbs...


----------



## hmsmithjr

Yep, we learned that 2 days after we got back and cleaned the fish. Never thought the record would be in the 40's or even 50's. Lesson learned, check the record books. 
Maclin


----------



## SquidBrand

hmsmithjr said:


> Yep, we learned that 2 days after we got back and cleaned the fish. Never thought the record would be in the 40's or even 50's. Lesson learned, check the record books.
> Maclin


Wow...thats sucks:blink:


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

yep world record yellow edge is 46 pounds, sorry, that one in the picture looks no where near 55 pounds, maybe 30 lbs, we killed one about a month ago and he was 34 lbs and he was a stud weighed on ifga scale,still that is one hell of a catch, good job!


----------



## NoMoSurf

hmsmithjr said:


> Yep, we learned that 2 days after we got back and cleaned the fish. Never thought the record would be in the 40's or even 50's. Lesson learned, check the record books.
> Maclin


Yep, learned that same lesson on a FL recors Croaker at 5+ pounds 
Also caught a 10+ pound spotted gar and let it go. WR was 6 something.
Several years later caught another that was 9lbs. Got him on the wall with the certificate under him!! :thumbup:


----------



## ateupwitit

what about hook size, line strength and is leader material fine or is flouro necessary...........give us the lowdown


----------

